# DeviantArt



## pendulous (Oct 18, 2005)

I've been looking around the DeviantArt website. I had thought it was exclusively fat art, which clearly it isn't since I couldn't find any until I tried a couple of artists I knew of:

http://bedbendersinc.deviantart.com/
http://bigggie.deviantart.com/

Could anyone recommend any other artists I should check out for their fat female art?


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 18, 2005)

pendulous said:


> I've been looking around the DeviantArt website. I had thought it was exclusively fat art, which clearly it isn't since I couldn't find any until I tried a couple of artists I knew of:
> 
> http://bedbendersinc.deviantart.com/
> http://bigggie.deviantart.com/
> ...



Well, it depends on what you are looking for. The Dimensions Exhibits Hall has quite a few submissions. In addition, three of the greatest living artists depicting the fat female figure are right here on Dimensions. Ned Sonntag, Les Toil, and Paul Delacroix.


----------



## pendulous (Oct 18, 2005)

I love the Dimensions Exhibits Hall. I love the work of Ned Sonntag, Les Toil, and Paul Delacroix.

I'm just after something I haven't seen before.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 18, 2005)

DeviantArt is _everything_. The place is an endless catacomb of anything anybody wants to post.


----------



## Zoom (Oct 18, 2005)

http://bunnybelly.deviantart.com
http://dragmir.deviantart.com
http://firefox02002.deviantart.com
http://gnight.deviantart.com
http://gnightrocks.deviantart.com
http://jellobuns.deviantart.com
http://mxbot.deviantart.com
http://oji-ryojoji.deviantart.com
http://revolver-.deviantart.com
http://satsurou.deviantart.com
http://saxxon.deviantart.com

Many of their favorites and watchers are also FAs with some good art.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey I know a site!!

www.pauldelacroixcom

And if you join my yahoo group dedicated to Paul - I have set up a second site where we have pics of some of his new and rarely seen art!


----------



## Lard_Zeppelin (Oct 18, 2005)

Check out http://ffa.deviantart.com/


----------



## debbie.mp (Oct 19, 2005)

Don't forget to visit
http://missshyly.deviantart.com/,
http://ohfatty.deviantart.com/ and
http://sybaria.deviantart.com/.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 19, 2005)

This thread reminds me, Conrad. I meant to suggest an art forum when you got this setup going. There is such a huge interest in it, and it could encompass fantasy, good links, member submissions, questions on how to do certain things (morphing, maybe), a place to commission work from artists who are willing/able, etc. 

I know it would require a distinct moderator with an interest in overseeing it, but I thought it might be a valuable addition to put in its own place of interest.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 19, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> This thread reminds me, Conrad. I meant to suggest an art forum when you got this setup going. There is such a huge interest in it, and it could encompass fantasy, good links, member submissions, questions on how to do certain things (morphing, maybe), a place to commission work from artists who are willing/able, etc.
> 
> I know it would require a distinct moderator with an interest in overseeing it, but I thought it might be a valuable addition to put in its own place of interest.



That is a great idea Ann Marie!! I second that Conrad.

Sandie Z


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 19, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> This thread reminds me, Conrad. I meant to suggest an art forum when you got this setup going. There is such a huge interest in it, and it could encompass fantasy, good links, member submissions, questions on how to do certain things (morphing, maybe), a place to commission work from artists who are willing/able, etc.
> 
> I know it would require a distinct moderator with an interest in overseeing it, but I thought it might be a valuable addition to put in its own place of interest.



That is a good idea. My primary concern would be how images are handled. So far the machine and bandwidth have been holding their own, better than I expected, but a whole board dedicated to pictures might tax things. They could, of course, be stored elsewhere. I need to think this through.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 19, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> That is a good idea. My primary concern would be how images are handled. So far the machine and bandwidth have been holding their own, better than I expected, but a whole board dedicated to pictures might tax things. They could, of course, be stored elsewhere. I need to think this through.



I don't know if this will help Conrad but in my Yahoo group dedicated to Paul's work I created a separate free web site through Bravenet.com and I posted his rarely seen art and new art there. You can only get the link to this site from the Yahoo group - that way it stays private.

I can send you the link to the site if you would like to see how I set it up. I won't post it here tho! LOL

Or at least maybe this will give you an idea of how to handle the art work.

Sandie Z


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 19, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I can send you the link to the site if you would like to see how I set it up.



That's be great!


----------



## Vader7476 (Oct 21, 2005)

http://vader7476.deviantart.com/

I'm sad I wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Blame Picasso (Oct 22, 2005)

Vader7476 said:


> http://vader7476.deviantart.com/
> 
> I'm sad I wasn't mentioned.



You're sad? I've drawn almost fifty portraits of women who advertise on Dimensions!

Blame Picasso

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/blamepicasso/


----------



## Satsurou (Apr 12, 2006)

Zoom said:


> http://bunnybelly.deviantart.com
> http://dragmir.deviantart.com
> http://firefox02002.deviantart.com
> http://gnight.deviantart.com
> ...



Someone mentioned me! ^___^ Thanks Zoom!


----------



## Tina (Apr 12, 2006)

Biggie =






For a few fat girl images, but mostly fractals, you could try mine, too: http://fractalgrrl.deviantart.com/


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 13, 2006)

I've got a few on mine: http://divals.deviantart.com

=Divals


----------



## rarwrang (Apr 13, 2006)

this thread is gold.


----------



## Zoom (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, since Satsurou necroposted, time to drag out some more. Some of these are BFF (Big Fat Furry) instead of BBW; some of them have both.

http://arakasa.deviantart.com
http://bootsynekomata.deviantart.com
http://dwarfpriest.deviantart.com
http://fatfoxlower.deviantart.com
http://girlyfleshwizard.deviantart.com
http://gokutothez.deviantart.com
http://hellwithin8024.deviantart.com
http://hoodah.deviantart.com
http://koudelka2005.deviantart.com
http://metalmanx.deviantart.com <--Lord Skot
http://mikemedia.deviantart.com
http://panoply.deviantart.com
http://paichoto.deviantart.com
http://virus-20.deviantart.com <--Mr. Big Mac

Honorable Mention: FMSU, whose work is listed as WG but looks more like inflation. Zanza316 has a DA site but his WG art is elsewhere.


----------



## rudeboy (Apr 13, 2006)

i don't have any BBW art, but could i post my DA page anyways? i'd just like to see what people think...would that be cool with everyone?


----------



## Blame Picasso (Jun 25, 2013)

I know this thread has been idle for years, but I haven't been. I've consolidated my stories and have been posting all of my newest artwork here: http://blamepicasso2012.deviantart.com/ if anyone is interested. :blush:


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 25, 2013)

Waaaah! What about me, guys? ;_____;

smile-flight.deviantart.com

Comes with pictures of me in a corset!


----------



## petersmyth79 (Jun 26, 2013)

awesome page  added you to my deviant watch page too


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 29, 2013)

I love Deviantart! been a member for about 4 years now! there are alot of talented artist on there talented BBW artist too.


----------



## Ilegalpat (Jun 29, 2013)

I would go with WillixArtist.


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm on DA too. 

http://rvgleason.deviantart.com/gallery/

RV :eat1:


----------



## Ill Will (Jul 1, 2013)

im there too  
http://ridinmojo69.deviantart.com/ i mostly do weight gain comic stories with celebrites, yall should check it out


----------



## sophie lou (Jul 22, 2013)

I had never been on deviant art before reading this post. I have just seen all the amazing pictures, photographs and stories. I can't wait to spend some time lurking there. thank you all for posting great links


----------



## R.F.Burton (Jul 22, 2013)

http://loveembig-redux.deviantart.com/
http://destructiveorgy.deviantart.com/
http://studiofa.deviantart.com/


----------



## Sparrow (Aug 1, 2013)

I've never submitted anything, but I have a bunch of favorites you might like.

http://patient957.deviantart.com/


----------



## Axof (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh, let me bring my very own old DA page with bunch of ghotics 3d renderings.
http://axof.deviantart.com/


----------

